# If Green Lantern has a Aurora long box then I'll buy.



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm on the fence about buying another Moebius kit. I like their Green Lantern kit and if it has an Aurora longbox, I'll definitely buy it.

I think making it like the Superboy box with art and a circular photo would work best.

If it needs a bigger box, then a Comic Scenes box.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm on the fence about people being on the fence over a box. :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

lol good comeback!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's nice to have a good box but surely the most important thing is whether the kit's any good or not?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll buy it for the sake that its a New kit that has come out and one that has never been done in Styrene before.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm on the fence about buying 3 or 4 of them... :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm on the fence. No, really. And my butt is starting to hurt. I had better switch to the soap box.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I buy it to build the model, not look at the box!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

RSN said:


> I buy it to build the model, not look at the box!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I had a great kit of a box, but the box it came in was nothing to write home about...and then I found out it was a recast. I was on the fence about keeping it, but then kit-junkie got up on the soapbox & I came to my senses...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm sure they have a nice box design in mind but maybe they'll offer an Aurora style longbox as a variant?

I'm not buying it to build but to collect MIB. If Green Lantern has a 1960's retro box, I'll definitely buy it.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

BatToys said:


> I'm sure they have a nice box design in mind but maybe they'll offer an Aurora style longbox as a variant?
> 
> I'm not buying it to build but to collect MIB. If Green Lantern has a 1960's retro box, I'll definitely buy it.


I hear ya on the Classic long boxart look of the 60's.But seeing the pic of that kit man gotta have it!But it would be cool if moebius did a special limited run like a retro long boxart look of that 60's flavor for the guys that want it


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The kit is what matters the most,but a long box would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If the Green Lantern kit falls out of a Donkey's butt, I'll buy it


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> If the Green Lantern kit falls out of a Donkey's butt, I'll buy it


You better wash it first.


----------



## Spider90210 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't understand the desire to collect a MIB kit... Isn't the point of modelling to build the model? It's like buying a book to look at the cover and never actually read the thing, it just seems sorta, um, hollow?

Can you explain why you want to collect a box?

Mike (not trying to be a jerk, just curious what the motivation is)


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

> I don't understand the desire to collect a MIB kit... Isn't the point of modelling to build the model? It's like buying a book to look at the cover and never actually read the thing, it just seems sorta, um, hollow?
> 
> Can you explain why you want to collect a box?
> 
> Mike (not trying to be a jerk, just curious what the motivation is)


Well Mike, I'll take a jab at providing an answer. And before I start, I too am not trying to be a jerk (really).

I've seen your point of view, applied to multiple hobbies, for years. Some hobbyist, or collectors, can't for the life of them figure out why John Doe collects only certain items, or opens the items, or keeps the items sealed. I've seen model hobbyist subjectively share their views on those who build only ships, or only figures, or only fantasy or only real war vehicles, or don't build, or only build resin, or styrene, and on and on and on.

Basically what you have here is a base "subjective" perception on what each individual thinks is the one and only "appropriate" way to do something. I guess it's one of the negative traits we acquire as we get older, and become set in our ways. However you want to define it, or explain it away, it's not an attitude/perception that should be fostered. Every one has their own unique way of doing something, and for that person it's "whatever floats their boat" so to speak.

Some of us who build models, also collect older kits too. I for one collect unopened kits of vintage AURORAS, AMT, MPC and more. I then go out and find built models to restore them, and thus have two of each model. Who's to say my way is wrong or right. It's just my way. Some people might say any grown man building a model is a "strange" character, and that they should be more adult and not behave in such an immature, childish and "hallow" way. They would be wrong of course.

So, in summary, to each his or her own. At the end of the day it's not about a "right" way to do something, it's about doing what's right for you.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Models were created to be built.........


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Perfect example ^


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Spider90210 said:


> I don't understand the desire to collect a MIB kit... Isn't the point of modelling to build the model? It's like buying a book to look at the cover and never actually read the thing, it just seems sorta, um, hollow?
> 
> Can you explain why you want to collect a box?
> 
> Mike (not trying to be a jerk, just curious what the motivation is)


It's a reasonable question. Antique MIB toys and comics are valuable because of that atitude. People threw away the boxes making them rare.

I built models as a child. I like to find kits MIB sealed kits as I would have found them in the 1960's. Green Lantern, a nicely done retro style kit, is a kit I'd like to see in 1960's graphics.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It'll take about 400 years for the Moebius Green Lantern kit to become valuable. Just build the darn things... 

About a year ago, I posted some Moebius rarities (one off kits and a test shot) in the sale/trade forum. Nobody even cared about them. What would make someone think the green lantern kit is a collectible item?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Oh, today's kits can't be valuable collectables because reproductions _of model kits _can be easily made in the future. 

I'm not buying it for an investment, I and others like the 1960's nostalgia.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Spider90210 said:


> I don't understand the desire to collect a MIB kit... Isn't the point of modelling to build the model? It's like buying a book to look at the cover and never actually read the thing, it just seems sorta, um, hollow?
> 
> Can you explain why you want to collect a box?
> 
> Mike (not trying to be a jerk, just curious what the motivation is)


It is just like the idiots that collect action figures and leave them on the card. I will buy them at a toy show and open them up right in front of the dealer.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Matthew Green said:


> It is just like the idiots that collect action figures and leave them on the card. I will buy them at a toy show and open them up right in front of the dealer.


To shock the dealer?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the problem with the idea of "keeping it mint until it becomes valuable" is the fact that thousands of others are doing the very same thing.
the reason that the old kits, toys, etc, are valuable is that very few of them survived in mint condition. 
with so many folks stashing them, they will not accrue very much worth.

that being said, the kits design is very clever, and should be popular just because of the way it depicts the character and his powers.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> the problem with the idea of "keeping it mint until it becomes valuable" is the fact that thousands of others are doing the very same thing.
> the reason that the old kits, toys, etc, are valuable is that very few of them survived in mint condition.
> with so many folks stashing them, they will not accrue very much worth.
> 
> that being said, the kits design is very clever, and should be popular just because of the way it depicts the character and his powers.


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO GET SOME LIGHTING IN THAT THING!! IT'S GOING TO BE TOTALLY BITCHIN'!!!!


----------



## Spider90210 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your points of view. I for one will happily buy the kit no matter what the box looks like and put it together. I'm hoping the hand energy projection thing out the ring will be in see through green plastic, maybe I'll try my hand at wiring in some lights if that's the case! 

Mike


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I think GL will sell well.

If there is a metal support rod from the base to the upper arm, if it's chrome it can be painted transparent green.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Matthew Green said:


> It is just like the idiots that collect action figures and leave them on the card. I will buy them at a toy show and open them up right in front of the dealer.


"idiots" really?

:freak:

Intolerance sure is a nasty thing to harbor, and share... Consider that many of those collectors enjoy the card art, or display aspect of the packaging, as much as some people love a model, or the box art of a model. Good grief.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well, if Frank want to package it in a brown paper bag with Green Lantern written in magic marker across the front I'll still buy one. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Capt. Krik said:


> Well, if Frank want to package it in a brown paper bag with Green Lantern written in magic marker across the front I'll still buy one. :thumbsup:


Yep, same here. That's a nice looking kit; can't wait to build one. 

Sean


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:tongue:Only if it's an Aurora style brown paper bag:tongue:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just Plain Al said:


> :tongue:Only if it's an Aurora style brown paper bag:tongue:


The long bag, the kind wine comes in?!!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Wow...tough room.

I think everyone is being a little hard on Bat Toys here. He has a right to a kit package preference. Not everyone that purchases kits builds them. Probably if only folks that were actually going to build a kit bought them, they would only sell a handful and go out of business. So for those that enjoy collecting, why not give Frank a heads up what they would like to see? And for those that build, it really just doesn't matter.

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I liked the one about the donkey...

I like the boxes, but I build the kits. I flatten the box tops and keep them.

Larry


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Agree with geoffdude on this. I collect and hoard some MIB kits because I like them, not because of an intrinsic monetary value. To each his (or her) own. As for the OP, the old school box art is one of the joys of modeling. Some don't care that Billikens came in plain brown boxes. I don't care that the resin kits I've bought came in plain white boxes. But if I can find a cool retro looking box to go with my resins, you can bet I'll be on it like cellophane on cardboard.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

WEll,Moebius has to put this kit in a box anyway,and since it costs the same price for the box,Moebius might as well make it long box for the collectorsUnless,of course,they think that another type of box would sell the kit better.But then again,the Aurora type of packaging seems so attractive,so why try any other type of packaging.The Green Lantern fans will buy the kit regardless of the box shape,this is a fact.:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> WEll,Moebius has to put this kit in a box anyway,and since it costs the same price for the box,Moebius might as well make it long box for the collectorsUnless,of course,they think that another type of box would sell the kit better.But then again,the Aurora type of packaging seems so attractive,so why try any other type of packaging.The Green Lantern fans will buy the kit regardless of the box shape,this is a fact.:thumbsup:


The molds are what determine the shape of the box. In order for the kit to fit in a long box, the molds need to be cut in such a way as to make the sprues fit. If the molds are already cut a size other than "long box' size, you're out of luck.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> The molds are what determine the shape of the box. In order for the kit to fit in a long box, the molds need to be cut in such a way as to make the sprues fit. If the molds are already cut a size other than "long box' size, you're out of luck.


Didn't Aurora just cut the sprues to make then fit in the box?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> Didn't Aurora just cut the sprues to make then fit in the box?


Originally, Aurora had Frankenstein fit the same size box that was currently in use for their airplane kits...and hence, the "long box" was born...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If the box has a Green Lantern kit in it, I'll buy it.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

John P said:


> If the box has a Green Lantern kit in it, I'll buy it.


Hopefully the box has a window, or eight, in it too :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> Hopefully the box has a window, or eight, in it too :thumbsup:


It *should* have a green LED inside too.
:wave:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Spockr said:


> It *should* have a green LED inside too.
> :wave:


That would be nice indeed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

